# hCG levels at 12 DPO.. someone make me feel better!



## breakingdawn

My nurse was not in today to give me the results so some stupid fill in nurse who has NO idea about my case called to give me my beta test results. Her first words were, "Well, it's a little low so the doctor wants you to come back in tomorrow. But it's nothing to worry about yet." Yeah okay whatever what are the numbers? It was 89.. I was at 12 DPO yesterday when they did the blood test. Tomorrow when I go in I will be 14 DPO. I think they have no idea how early I was, I don't know. I mean are the numbers really that low for 12 DPO!? Stupid woman making me worry like this!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## breakingdawn

I did some new tests to make me feel better! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/13dpo.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/13dpo2.jpg


----------



## Round2

I'm sure it's fine. I had exactly the same experience last week. At 13 DPO my HCG was 89 as well. I did a repeat at 15 DPO and it went up to 267. The nurse said EXACTLY the same thing to me....that it was really low and needed to be repeated.

Try not to worry, you're a day earlier than I was with a good HCG number. You can clearly see the line getting darker. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks! She made me feel awful!


----------



## heva510

Pls don't worry over one beta test u need to see numbers double every 48. Hrs one set can not explain everything Hun x


----------



## Beeahappy1

Give me a break!!! Ugh!!! That nurse was totally insensitive. :dohh: GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! 89 at 12dpo is not low. Give me a break!!!! Besides, it is the doubling time that is the issue. FYI.....at 14 dpo I was 34. Guess what??? I am 8 weeks now and had mutiple betas. My doubling time was spot on, so much so that my OB told me to just go ahead and schedule a 'normal' first appointment. Hang in there:flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies for the hope! :D


----------



## 3xscharmer

Well at 9dpo mine was only 10! And now at 5+3 it's over 6000, I wouldn't stress too much on that# !


----------



## breakingdawn

Not much change today.... won't get my blood results from today until Monday. :(

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER14DPO.jpg


----------



## Round2

Mine lines hardly changed between 13DPO and 15DPO, but my HCG tripled! Once your levels get so high, it's hard to see a change with FRER's. Don't worry, I'm sure you'll have a huge number on Monday.


----------



## breakingdawn

That's great !


----------



## breakingdawn

My IC loves me today!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-3.jpg


----------



## 3xscharmer

My test would only change every few days and when one would quit getting darker Id try one of my other brands and they'd be pretty dark...your ic looks great!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am so happy with my IC. I have TWO tests left. One FRER and one IC. That will get me through the weekend until I get my blood results on Monday! So I'll do a FRER tomorrow and my last IC on Sunday and that is IT for my testing!


----------



## mommylam

12 DPO the range is 0-50 with an average of 25. I think your numbers are great! My doctor's office have had me stuck on the side of the wall this entire pregnancy so far....they aren't very tactful in their word choices and half the time they are spreading doom where there need not be any!!!! 

Your next draw will tell you a lot more and I'm sure that things will look a lot better to you then!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you, I get the results Monday!


----------



## Indian Maa

breakingdawn said:


> Thank you, I get the results Monday!

Hello there! Dont care home testing anymore... Thats it... What you have now is better than 12 dpo and dark enough... What i got in 12 dpo was very faint.... 14 and 15 looked darker but quite the same.... Also at 12 dpo i had only 67 hcg...

Love, s


----------



## breakingdawn

Just wanted to update this! At 12 DPO my levels were 89, on Friday (14 DPO) they were 276!!!!!!!!!!!!! Third blood test results were done today, praying they went UP UP UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indian Maa

breakingdawn said:


> Just wanted to update this! At 12 DPO my levels were 89, on Friday (14 DPO) they were 276!!!!!!!!!!!!! Third blood test results were done today, praying they went UP UP UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats a 'wow' hike... You will do just damn good.. Trust, trust and trust!!!
Love, s :flower:


----------



## LegoHouse

At 5 weeks mine was only 200, doubled to 500 within 48 hours. Still going strong. Saw baby yesterday and all is well :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies! Hoping for good news today with my third blood test !


----------



## breakingdawn

Alright here we go! Just got my new blood results today (from yesterday)!

12 DPO: 89
14 DPO: 276
17 DPO (yesterday): 1,041 

Ultrasound scheduled for next Tuesday at 2:45pm!!


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats :)


----------



## Round2

Fabulous numbers, congrats!!


----------



## giiyellow

The nurse said EXACTLY the same thing to me....that it was really low and needed to be repeated.


----------



## breakingdawn

Had my scan today and all was well! 7 weeks, 3 days and we heard the heart beat at 133 bpm!!!


----------

